# Moving to GA



## the ben pearson hunter (Apr 11, 2016)

I'll be moving down to Smyrna, Ga for work here at the end of the month. What are my options for places to shoot around there? I look forward to meeting the whole lot of y'all at some shoots and hunts!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 11, 2016)

You will be one of them NGT people in short order. Good bunch of folks, and a nice place to shoot. You will fit right in with them Matt.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 11, 2016)

Al33 lives near there and he is one of the best.............


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 11, 2016)

Man, we gotcha covered. NGT at Gainesville, Traditional bowhunters of GA, SGTP, trails, ect. Check out the traditional shoots and gatherings post at top of the page. Welcome!


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 11, 2016)

Smyrna, you have clybel WMA and Social Circle DNr both nice 3D courses. Both less then 30mins I think. There's CBG meets Christian bow hunters of Georgia in Newton meets once a month then buckeye plantation they do 3ds both those are bow shoots for wheelie bows but have trad classes. But should have plenty of options less then 1 hour drive.


----------



## Clipper (Apr 11, 2016)

Welcome to Georgia.  Lots of hunting opportunities, Corps of Engineers land at Allatoona, Pine Log WMA, Berry College WMA,  plenty others in N. GA.  Good hunting on some clubs too.  If you don't have a yard to shoot in and don't mind driving 20 miles come on up to Cartersville and we'll shoot in my yard.  Al is closer to you and a great guy.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 13, 2016)

Not to steal your thunder, but I'm moving to the same general area as well in the next couple weeks. Gonna be a busy summer and I'm looking forward to hunting Georgia once again.

So NGT will have another new (experienced) trad shooter at their shoots as well.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 13, 2016)

We have a group of guys at my place every Tuesday evenings starting around 5, weather permitting of course. You and any others are welcome to join us and fling arrows. Plenty of room to shoot.


----------



## Triple C (Apr 13, 2016)

Al33 said:


> We have a group of guys at my place every Tuesday evenings starting around 5, weather permitting of course. You and any others are welcome to join us and fling arrows. Plenty of room to shoot.



One of the true jewels of trad archery is Mr. Al.  When you get down here give him a shout.  I've shot at his place several times and the 1st time I went I felt like I had known him for a lifetime.  Took my grandson over last summer to shoot and he gave my grandson an arrowhead.

Al...you living, walking, breathing proof of the commandment to love thy neighbor as thyself.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2016)

Triple C said:


> One of the true jewels of trad archery is Mr. Al.  When you get down here give him a shout.  I've shot at his place several times and the 1st time I went I felt like I had known him for a lifetime.  Took my grandson over last summer to shoot and he gave my grandson an arrowhead.
> 
> Al...you living, walking, breathing proof of the commandment to love thy neighbor as thyself.



I'll second that. They don't get any better than Al.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 30, 2016)

Well, it's the end of the month. Moved yet?


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (May 5, 2016)

Yep I'm all moved in and almost finished with my first week of work. Still acclimating to the Atlanta area


----------



## vin-man (May 9, 2016)

Welcome to North GA! There are numerous public hunting areas here in North and middle GA., as well as great traditional archery clubs. Where did you move from?


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (May 10, 2016)

vin-man said:


> Welcome to North GA! There are numerous public hunting areas here in North and middle GA., as well as great traditional archery clubs. Where did you move from?



I moved down from Chattanooga


----------

